# [SOLVED] 10.5.8 - APPLE MAIL CRASHES (when receiving)



## BLINKla (May 15, 2010)

OSX 10.5.8. Recently upgraded from 10.4.11. I'm a little slow I realize. 

I have 3 email sub-accounts with Time Warner (Roadrunner) and 3 mail accounts in Apple Mail that correspond and previously worked flawlessly. Two of the three accounts are working fine and the settings for all 3 accounts have been verified as correct with Time Warner. I have deleted the offending account in Mail and recreated it twice, yet the problem remains: 

*Problem:* When I GET MAIL for the dysfunctional account, Mail crashes after a few seconds. It winds down like it's capacity is exceeded and the swirling ball stops and the app crashes. This is my current business e-mail and therefore very important.... 

Any clues would be appreciated... :4-dontkno

John


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 10.5.8 - APPLE MAIL CRASHES (when receiving)*

It could be choking on a corrupt email, or over large one. You'll have to log in with your web browser and look at the messages and see if you can figure out which one is messing things up and delete it.


----------



## BLINKla (May 15, 2010)

*Re: 10.5.8 - APPLE MAIL CRASHES (when receiving)*



sinclair_tm said:


> It could be choking on a corrupt email, or over large one. You'll have to log in with your web browser and look at the messages and see if you can figure out which one is messing things up and delete it.


Thanks sinclair, I had this thought to but I am not understanding what you mean by logging in with a browser. Are you suggesting that the corrupt email is online and must be deleted? I already checked that. IF you mean opening an existing 'On My Mac' file as an HTML format to see the individual posts, that still would not let me know which is the offending old post.... 

The issue is that it is in the INBOX folder with accompanying .mbox file includes many posts but only about 8.5 Mb while another account has over 250 Mb and opens easily. If there is a corrupt or oversized e-mail, there is no way to identify it.

You have given me the idea to remove all the old posts in the INBOX folder and see if I can receive a test e-mail.... I am an architect and many posts are full of graphics which may be causing this yes...

I'll report back!


----------



## BLINKla (May 15, 2010)

*Re: 10.5.8 - APPLE MAIL CRASHES (when receiving)*

No Luck emptying the 'On My Mac' file folders did not work. I can delete the online (Time Warner) files but there are only a few of these I suspect. It must be the one from Ed McMahon announcing my winning the millions!

What is curious to me is that the INBOX is full (several hundred old posts) despite my eliminating the INBOX files. Where are these stored? These though are merely the subject lines so I suspect it's the .plist files log given that no message is visible for any of the messages once selected...

Next....the online messages....

Will report back.

Am I having a conversation with myself?  Hello me...


----------



## BLINKla (May 15, 2010)

*Re: 10.5.8 - APPLE MAIL CRASHES (when receiving)*

It worked! Eureka! It was not a large file but some ridiculous text message with an attached image sent to me by a friend in New York. That knucklehead owes me big!

Thanks for setting me on the right path sinclair. I owe you a beer and Hollywood tour if you land in LA.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 10.5.8 - APPLE MAIL CRASHES (when receiving)*

Glad you got it figured out. Mail is a simple program, and in most cases, if there is a problem, it's due to a bad email wrecking havoc on things.


----------

